# New beetle thoughts....



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

First of all, How is the dashboard on the new beetle? I am used to my old beetle, where I can have my hand gripped around the steering wheel and reach the windsheild by extending my fingers. Is this going to be a problem? I mean I've sat in NBs before but never driven one, how is it?
What kind of price should I expect to pay for a turbo S? I know, I just said I can't afford it right now, and the convertible should be out by the time I graduate from school, but can you give me a ball park?
since the convertible will be released by then, I can assume that lots of people will be dumping their old beetles, right? how hard is a VR6 conversion? hehe, I am serious here!
People are mentioning that the open style headrests are uncomfortable, do you actually touch the headrest with your head when you drive? I figured these were for rear-end accidents.
I also mentioned in a different post that I would put these wheels







on my bug. Is there anything specail about turbo S rims (light, different size etc) that would stop me?
What are your driving impressions, of a turbo S? I had long awaited my Road & Track for an insightful review, but all they had was some guy talking about the whole chick car thing. My take by the way - how can a car that is based on the worlds all time best seller, to all ages, classes, and yes, sexes, come to be known as a chick car?? 
Is the ASC intrusive? how do you disable the DRLs on a NB? can the new stlye mirrors be swapped to an older NB? Thanks alot, sorry about the long post!
ps Hi vwvortex NB forum!



[Modified by MGQ, 1:23 AM 4-17-2002]


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

I almost forgot, what do you think of the new blinkers?


----------



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

it *almost* seems like you are joking with some of these questions, example:














"First of all, How is the dashboard on the new beetle? I am used to my old beetle, where I can have my hand gripped around the steering wheel and reach the windsheild by extending my fingers. Is this going to be a problem? I mean I've sat in NBs before but never driven one, how is it?"
Anyone who has sat in one knows the dashboard is 10 miles long


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (ChicagoVeeDubs)*

well, I know how big it is but I wonder what people think of it who drive it every day. Do you get used to it? are you about to sell your car because it just sucks?


----------



## SatanX2112 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

You not only get used to it, but you sit in any other car and you feel like you are cramped in. As for the turbo S, very nice, very nice....


----------



## SilverScarab (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*



> First of all, How is the dashboard on the new beetle? I am used to my old beetle, where I can have my hand gripped around the steering wheel and reach the windsheild by extending my fingers. Is this going to be a problem? I mean I've sat in NBs before but never driven one, how is it?QUOTE]
> Uh... why would you need to touch the windshield? How would NOT being able to be construed as a problem?
> In all seriousness: If you've never sat in (or better yet, driven) a NB you simply need to. It is like being in a sublime space capsule where everything is perfectly placed for optimal sensory experience. In fact, I'd speculate that after experiencing a NB, the attributes of your OLD beetle will become the problem.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (SilverScarab)*

I don't need to touch the windshield, my point was that I am used to it being closer, I just wanted some opinions on the nb dashboard. that;s all.


----------



## SilverScarab (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

My opinion is that its FANTASTIC. You can set up a whole diorama up there if you want to: little GI soldiers; dinosaurs; nativity set; what-have-you. You certainly couldn't do THAT with the old beetle, now could you? Maybe something long and narrow, but that's about it. I'd say VW have made quite the improvement in THAT department.


----------



## bugley (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

i loved my old 74 superbeetle, then i had the 98 2.0, and loved it more. now i have the turbo S, and really really really love it. that wide expansive dash is something ive come to appreciate. you could put 2 family sized or bigger pizzas there. the seats?, i love them, they hold or keep you in position better. the headrests, theyre ok, ive never really had much use for them though. the blinkers? i love them too, people and other drivers definitely know youre making a turn. the wheels? well, i still have em coz i love em, but i loved my mille miglia evos better coz theyre 1 inch wider than the S's delta X and lighter. but the thing i love most about the S is the way she handles and the power i have in her 1.8L engine. if you would go for an engine swap, the 1.8 is it, and in my opinion, better than the VR6. i dont know what ASC is, but for your other questions like DRL disabling, there are other posts about that explain the procedure in detail
good luck on your quest. my ultimate advise is test drive one and see how much you love it...


----------



## Traum (Dec 16, 1999)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

I totally agree with Satan about the dashboard. Once you get used to it, the front seats of any other car will seem like they're really crammed. That doesn't just come from the fact that the Bug's dashboard is long -- it also has everything to do with the awesome headroom that you get in the front of the Bug. Quite simply, there's hardly anything in the market that can rival the Bug's front headroom.
The only down side to the Bug's driving position is that the A-piller does get in the way at times when you drive.
If you want a fast and (relatively) cheap Bug, I'd really recommend you to look for a 1.8T Bug of some kind. You'll have wayyyyy less hassle than trying to do a VR6 conversion -- the Bug's engine bay is really too small for a VR6 IMHO (heck, it's already my worst nightmare when i try to service the Bug myself). Plus, the 1.8T engine much lighter and has some superb tuning potential compared to the VR6. It is almost too easy to get it up to 250hp, and there are lots of guys with a 1.8T that can do 1/4 mile in the 13's and 14's.
-Rick


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (Traum)*

Sorry I mean the ESP, ASC is what it is called in gran turismo, duh. The anti skid protection.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

Yep, what everyone else said about the dashboard. It really doesn't take any getting used to. You don't really think about it at first. 
The only time I noticed anything different was when I get into my 4Runner now. I feel like if I sneeze, me head will go through the windshield. 
Once you've driven a New Beetle for awhile, you'll almost feel cramped in anything else.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (pdoel)*

Most overheard line by a New Beetle owner after climbing into another car?

Winshield...TOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]First of all, How is the dashboard on the new beetle? I am used to my old beetle, where I can have my hand gripped around the steering wheel and reach the windsheild by extending my fingers. Is this going to be a problem? I mean I've sat in NBs before but never driven one, how is it?
What kind of price should I expect to pay for a turbo S? I know, I just said I can't afford it right now, and the convertible should be out by the time I graduate from school, but can you give me a ball park?
since the convertible will be released by then, I can assume that lots of people will be dumping their old beetles, right? how hard is a VR6 conversion? hehe, I am serious here!
People are mentioning that the open style headrests are uncomfortable, do you actually touch the headrest with your head when you drive? I figured these were for rear-end accidents.
I also mentioned in a different post that I would put these wheels







on my bug. Is there anything specail about turbo S rims (light, different size etc) that would stop me?
What are your driving impressions, of a turbo S? I had long awaited my Road & Track for an insightful review, but all they had was some guy talking about the whole chick car thing. My take by the way - how can a car that is based on the worlds all time best seller, to all ages, classes, and yes, sexes, come to be known as a chick car?? 
Is the ASC intrusive? how do you disable the DRLs on a NB? can the new stlye mirrors be swapped to an older NB? Thanks alot, sorry about the long post!
ps Hi vwvortex NB forum![Modified by MGQ, 1:23 AM 4-17-2002][HR][/HR]​First, you look _thru_ the windshield while driving, WTF are you doing _touching_ it?!?! Why would you want to?!?! Keep your mitts on the wheel and off the windshield, that's more of a problem than having a spacious dash.
Second, why would you assume people would dump their Beetles just to buy the convertible? A VR6 conversion?!?! You just said you couldn't afford a Turbo S, what makes you think you have the cash for a VR6 conversion?








Third, my understanding is that the "headrest" on New Beetles were designed to be "head restraints", in the event of a crash. To answer all your questions about driving a New Beetle and specifically a Turbo S, I would suggest going to a dealer and doing just that.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (eunos94)*

one cool byproduct to the huge dash...
Rain disappears the second it hits the glass. Your eyes are focused on the road, and not having the droplets right in front of you, they blend in and practically disappear.
Anyway... You'll like it.
The Turbo S drives great... and odds are those rims are 'bout 30lbs apiece... LOSE THEM. ;p
Anyway... woohoo








Enjoy it, I am. ;p
noR


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (silversport)*

Thanks for your input
"I don't need to touch the windshield, my point was that I am used to it being closer, I just wanted some opinions on the nb dashboard. that;s all."
acutally I never touch the windshield, I am used to it being closer, I guess I didn't realise people would focus on my way of saying that rather than the acutal question. how is driving the car with such a large dashboard? (ie hard to see out, judge the corners of the car, a pillars, etc?)
I don't assume people will dump their beetles, but there are a fair number of people who own them who no doubt will trade them in (or sell them on thier own)for a new convertible, or maybe even a new car.
What makes me think I can afford a VR6 converson? nothing, I asked how hard it was to do, not if you thought I could afford it. all I am asking for is opinions on the car in general at this point. I guess I should have stated that money is not an object. what do you think the price difference would be between a VR6 and Turbo S?


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

I believe it costs 'bout $10-15K to get the VR6 and 4-motion installed in a NB.
More for extra suspension stuff.
and more to tweak the VR6.
plus the cost of the NB to begin with...
$40K+supply the bug and they'll build you a full-blown HPA NB.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (noR)*

Thanks, noR,
A 4motion VR6 would be a dream car, but I more had in mind comparing a 98 (or any used one) with a VR6 in it, to an 02 turbo S. I assume that this is a fairer comparison in terms of price? I don't know what is involved in swapping this motor, but I would be interested in doing it myself, if it is feasable. (not the whole TT subframe thing, just the VR6 in front, and possibly some soup up items)
That's the reason that I wanted to know if the new style mirrors, which look 100 times better than the old ones, would be installable on the older NB.








and Thanks Traum, for your input, I will definatley take the engine bay size into concideration.



[Modified by MGQ, 10:09 PM 4-17-2002]


----------



## SatanX2112 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (silversport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]First, you look _thru_ the windshield while driving, WTF are you doing _touching_ it?!?! Why would you want to?!?! [HR][/HR]​I like to touch my windshield....but I like to WATCH other people touch my windshield.......touch it....touch my windshield...


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

One note on the new Beetle convertible.... UGLY with the top up! Also, they are only going to be released with the 2.0L, no 1.8T scheduled anytime soon. The convertibles look nice with their top down, but man do they look nasty with the roof up.
I have owned many a Aircooled Beetle, and I can tell you that you will be thankful that you aren't rubbing shoulders with your passenger in the new beetle. Things like power windows with auto down and up, A/C, defroster power mirrors, heated seats, etc. will help you get over missing your beetle. I actually picked up a nice 59 Ragtop that was done up very clean (Below is a picture), and after driving my later model cars I sold it (For Safety reasons as well as comfort and common conveniences found in the new beetle).
Just my 2 cents.....Sorry for all of the pics, I was bored....
Old Beetle









New Beetle (before my mods)








Gotta Love that dash


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (beetlevdubn)*

Hey MGQ, I live in Portage, if you ever want to drive my car, let me know. Ill be back from UofM around the 30th of April. My aol IM screen name is Slvr Vortex, give me a shout sometime!
John


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (SatanX2112)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like to touch my windshield....but I like to WATCH other people touch my windshield.......touch it....touch my windshield...







[HR][/HR]​Hahaha...







...now you touch _her_ windshield while she touches yours...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (Turbobug)*

Thanks, I guess I could just go to the dealer and test one, I don't want to BS them since I won't buy soon though.
hey 30th, that's just about the same time I'll be moving back to St. Joe!







Cool, though I'll give you an IM sometime.


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks, I guess I could just go to the dealer and test one, I don't want to BS them since I won't buy soon though.[HR][/HR]​BS'ing a car dealer?!?! Hahaha! You think they're gonna extend you the same courtesy?!







Go ahead and drive one just to get a taste, but be careful, they're addictive!


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks, I guess I could just go to the dealer and test one, I don't want to BS them since I won't buy soon though.
hey 30th, that's just about the same time I'll be moving back to St. Joe!







Cool, though I'll give you an IM sometime.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, and I dont really think that Maple Hill VW will have a turbo S. You could go to a dealer, but mine should be around 200hp


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (Turbobug)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yeah, and I dont really think that Maple Hill VW will have a turbo S. You could go to a dealer, but mine should be around 200hp







[HR][/HR]​cool,







Maple Hill has a Black Turbo S right now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (MGQ)*

I've had mine nearly three years and it still makes me smile. A few side notes - about the dash, there is treasure in there, pop it open, have a chip put in and smile more...(amazing to behold when you have done the intake/cams/exhaust/gears/ greasy crap to get the same gains in another car)
As for your wheels, check out the ones I have, I don't have pictures yet but a search will turn them up, ADR-75 Demonya - they just went on last night, and have that "all black and evil except for the shiny spokes" look you may be seeking.
But, there is no other car which will cause the chaos a Beetle will, drive by a school yard, and you'll see what I mean. I even had a kid punchbug his dog once. And driving a sculpture is how it feels, but what a nicely engineered piece of sculpture. I'm keeping mine for a while yet, heck it's only got 100 000 on it!
Mine's a TDI by the way, don't ignore that option, you might just actually like it. (see if you can find a chipped one to try out)
Drawbacks? power windows can be a problem, the A pillar blindspot already mentioned, and they are small for cargo with the back seat up, and have only four seat belts. I don't even think about the dash, but I do always have cut flowers in the vase, which pisses some folks off at the drags, not sure why.
But I'm a happy camper. (I like my old Rocco as much though, that's a great car too, but the whole family hates the PT, poor unloved thing)


----------



## vdub11 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: New beetle thoughts.... (punchbug)*

the new beetle is really cool in comparison to the old one..i drove my '73 for years before i got the new one and yea it is a little different at first, but when i take my '73 out on not so nice days i wonder why they didn't design them in the old days with such conviences as heat and power to do more than 30 mph up hills...


----------

